# don't want a date, want a job:(



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

2nd day in a row I am really down, yuck.  I put an ad up (personal) because I thought I would be happier if I met a guy to date.  Well, for 18 years I've been alone with only a few dates, and I set up one (3rd date in about 2 months) for today with a nice enough guy, just not even a hint of a spark, so I cancelled it about a minute ago.

I just want a job, my dating, and mating days are over, I think I need to except that.  Does anyone else that is single/divorced/widowed feel the way I do?  The other thing is that "spark", should I expect that at my age or not? (I'm 61 now for those that don't know me yet, kinda new here still)  I'm horrible depressed, crying, and just not willing to do anything today.  I can't believe I'm even posting but maybe someone will say something that helps.  I know I need to be busy, but I am lousy at finding things to do, or am willing to do when stuck at home.  Some folks are busy cleaning, crafting, yackin on the phone or internet, and some days, I just can't get busy

I know some of you will want to just come over and slap me.  Probably sick of hearing people's sad stories and people like me feeling sorry for myself.  Well I don't blame you, there's times I don't want to hear peoples sad stories either.  Yuck, I think I'll slap myself


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2014)

It could be worse - this was who showed up at my door the last time I tried online dating:



The really BAD part was that she had a wonderful personality. 

I'm totally involved in my work these days - unless Sofia Vergara answered my dating profile I don't think I'll be going anywhere. I'm still burned out from my 20's. 

Hang in there, kid - it'll happen.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

omygosh Phil, LOL, you must have feeling for that gal though since I've seen her pic twice now on these forums, are you sure there isn't a spark and you're in denial, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

you know honestly folks, it isn't a "looks" thing, really it's not, that spark is all about how someone is, what they say, how they act, are they fun, boring or what.  I'm really not a shallow person, I was early on, teens etc.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> omygosh Phil, LOL, you must have feeling for that gal though since I've seen her pic twice now on these forums, are you sure there isn't a spark and you're in denial, LOL!!



Well, since we met she got into the South Beach Diet - 



... but our schedules are still too different: she's working at the Penguin Rescue shelter in town during the day, and I've gone back to work with the Chippendales at night, so we rarely see each other.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

dang you Phil, I'm fresh outa clean undies, and yep, you guessed it, need a pair after reading your dang replies, LOLLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> dang you Phil, I'm fresh outa clean undies, and yep, you guessed it, need a pair after reading your dang replies, LOLLLLLLLLL!!



My work here is done - go about your business, Citizen.

*leaps onto black horse*

*HI-YO BITCOIN!!!*


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

yeah, you gave me something to get busy on, laundry, LOL!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 23, 2014)

nwlady said:


> yeah, you gave me something to get busy on, laundry, LOL!!



Well, I always find that doing housework takes my mind off my troubles.

Later I'm going to clean the litterbox with a toothbrush and the floor-tiles with a Q-Tip. 

Gotta' love that OCD.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I always find that doing housework takes my mind off my troubles.
> 
> Later I'm going to clean the litterbox with a toothbrush and the floor-tiles with a Q-Tip.
> 
> Gotta' love that OCD.



Oh gosh, that sounds really enticing, think I may try some of that too  Get out my magnifying glass:magnify:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

Shipper said:


> Damn, Phil she looks HOT! Maybe you should give up your Chippendale job. Surely it's not that rewarding holding their discarded clothing. You need to take another look. Good luck!



LOL, good one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ina (Feb 23, 2014)

nwlady, When I can be Mobil and the weather permits, we go our local Senior Citizens Center. Do you have anything like that in your area. I see as many single men there as women.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes, we do Ina.  I can go in if I want sometime, just haven't been willing. hugs, Denise


----------



## Ina (Feb 23, 2014)

nwlady, Just try it, you might have fun, and maybe meet someone.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok, I'll think about it Ina, but I want a job, honestly, way more important to me right now


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey Denise...stop this! No spark; no go.
of course you are entitled to a spark at 61; tell the rest to go jump!
don't look too hard......and talk to Ceecee and I.....


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> Hey Denise...stop this! No spark; no go.
> of course you are entitled to a spark at 61; tell the rest to go jump!
> don't look too hard......and talk to Ceecee and I.....



Thanks Viv, so sparks aren't just for the younger years?  I just don't want sparks for some bad-ass either, my picker was broke, I'd like to think it's fixed now, but can't be sure unless I try it out sometime.  Well, truth is, I am not happy out of work, as I mentioned.  I am not too sure I would want a fella if I had my own act together.  I do suspect I would still want someone to share my life with though. hugs, Denise


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 23, 2014)

One of the reasons I joined this forum was because I was lonely, bored, and miserable.

Ceecee joined at the same time; so we tend to veer off into our own conversations....you are welcome to join; you are not alone; and if you look at some of our miserable posts?......well!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

LOL, yeah, well, it's always nice to know folks understand and just don't give you hell for being down once in awhile  I know it's a choice, I mean unless I guess if there is a medical reason.  A choice to be happy and content with what I have.  Sometimes to be honest, I am not willing to try, I choose to be down.  Hard to stay that way when I get to talk to you all though  I feel about 100% better than I did whenever I posted this topic, thanks to all of you, and that ain't a bad deal Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

LOL, yeah, pretty bad when we smell others that we must smell like, LOL!  I sware I never thought I'd be old (er) LOL!  I know there is happiness to be had/found, I won't give up, and I never stay down too long.  Sometimes I just feel better after I read my own sorry-ass post, LOL!!  I start laughing, do you ever do that, you'll be bawlin your eyes out and just start laughin instead, LOL, that's me for sure


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

Makes me want to take a short fuse on my next, date, just to make sure of some fireworks!  Yeah right, and I'm expecting some nice guy to want to take me out


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2014)

Denise, have you tried Belly Dancing? (Smile)
She certainly has the belly for it.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 23, 2014)

Pappy, I love you!


----------



## That Guy (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Vivjen (Feb 23, 2014)

Love you too, TG


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

That Guy said:


>



Oh yeah, my kind of munchkin, LOL!!


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2014)

I just bought a bag of Double Stuff Oreos today. 
A glass of cold milk and Oreos. Mmm


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

you braggert  Me want cookies, and milk


----------



## i_am_Lois (Feb 23, 2014)

nwlady, Think like a professional ball player, even they go through a slump. And 61 is NOT old. 
This is old:
View attachment 5384


----------



## That Guy (Feb 23, 2014)

Excellent, Lois!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 23, 2014)

i_am_Lois said:


> nwlady, Think like a professional ball player, even they go through a slump. And 61 is NOT old.
> This is old:
> View attachment 5384




LOL!! oh man, this was a hoot.  I disappeared, had to, with a migraine since about 2, I get aphasia with them, and usually bad pain but luckily, not much pain today, just the aura deal, aphasia, and numbness, yep, that was enough.  See ya'll later, need to eat something soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2014)

Nwlady, sorry to hear you're in a slump and having a migraine to boot .  Lavender oil is supposed to help their severity and frequency, if you're looking to try something natural.  Married here, so can't offer the advice you wanted, but I guarantee that the spark can be there at our ages.

I don't think you can force anything though, I still think you can bump into somebody in an everyday situation if you get out there.  Walks on the beach, in a park, visit to a library, there must be some places you can just go to at your leisure, and let thing's happen naturally, you may meet someone nice without placing an ad. 

 The schools and libraries where I live often have reasonable priced classes for watercolor painting, crafts, even dancing like line dancing...something where people gather to have a little fun and learn a new dance, while partnering up with others in the class.

Hope tomorrow is brighter for you, try to stay positive and think good thoughts.  Something will crack soon, and you'll get a break...maybe a new job will lead to other things.  We're here to talk to, and I don't ever have a problem hearing when one of us is having a hard time with something, I'll be grateful someday when I need someone here to lend me an ear. :love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2014)

Aphasia ?  Googled that word Denise and see that it can effect your speech and ability to read, etc. that sounds real nasty. Do you take anything for it? Hope you feel better.


----------



## Bullie76 (Feb 24, 2014)

Can I buy you a cup of coffee?





I gave up dating some time ago. Got a dog instead.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2014)

The aphasia has probably always been a part of my headaches, but when I was young, I was totally lost when I got a migraine, so I had classmates leading me to the bus, after spending the whole day in the sick-room at school, or the teacher would just think I had trouble with my eyesight when I said I couldn't see straight, so she'd move me to the front of the room, oh joy.

Anyway, I'm had them pretty much 60 years.  Maybe one or two a year, then during my child-bearing years, one or two a month.  Funny how you forget or put things out of your mind, but I chose to not remember the many jobs I was "let go" from because I was sick too much.  Or especially get the headache while at work and have to go home.

Nowadays, I just get angry and try to carry on whatever I am doing, maybe just reading etc.  That is when I started noticing I couldn't talk normal (tongue-tied) and I sure couldn't read a sentence.  It usually lasts about 1/2 an hour, but not positive.  I have something they gave me to take called midrin, it's the only thing that brings relief,and then only some of the time.  I had one in 2011 that took me to the emergency room, and after 5 injections, the pain finally subsided.  Now I rarely get one, seems maybe once or twice a year.   If nothing else, and not bad enough for the hospital, I put ice on the spot.  It's only one spot, one temple or the other.

I feel better today, like I got hit with a stick, but better

Thanks all  Looking at caregiver, or assistant jobs where there is no, heavy lifting.  I can be a live-in companion (cook, light-cleaning,errands, just be there for someone) and there has got to be someone out there that needs and can pay me at least a small salary.  Wish me luck!! Denise


----------



## That Guy (Feb 24, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Looking at caregiver, or assistant jobs where there is no, heavy lifting.  I can be a live-in companion (cook, light-cleaning,errands, just be there for someone) and there has got to be someone out there that needs and can pay me at least a small salary.  Wish me luck!! Denise



There are agencies that provide those services.  Would be a good idea to apply with them?


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Aphasia ?  Googled that word Denise and see that it can effect your speech and ability to read, etc. that sounds real nasty. Do you take anything for it? Hope you feel better.



Thanks Pappy, it's nice to see a man care about how you feel, big hugs coming your way  I am way better today.  I wrote about the aphasia.  I guess stroke-victims get it, way worse I'm sure.  Migraines are crazy, they make the blood-vessels swell in your head, instead of constrict (regular headaches make them constrict, if my reading was correct).

Well, if a headache is the worse thing I have going, then I am a lucky one  Have a great day Pappy!! Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2014)

I always hear Visiting Angels advertised on TV, here's a site with a link to click on to apply there.  They do light housework, care, errands, part and full-time, live in and outs.  Just a thought, may work for you...http://www.visitingangels.com/bend/home


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2014)

That Guy said:


> There are agencies that provide those services.  Would be a good idea to apply with them?



I have TG, was turned down because I couldn't lift people and help get them in and out of tubs etc.  I hurt my arms and one hand during a warehouse job.  If I do anymore lifting, or repetitive heavy, I will not be able to use them at all.  That's why I went back to school to make sure I could get office work, lol, some idea so far, no work  It's ok though, it will be, and I appreciate your suggestion  I think someone private will be my best bet, someone other than a carecenter/agency.  We'll see Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Thanks Pappy, it's nice to see a man care about how you feel, big hugs coming your way  I am way better today.  I wrote about the aphasia.  I guess stroke-victims get it, way worse I'm sure.  Migraines are crazy, they make the blood-vessels swell in your head, instead of constrict (regular headaches make them constrict, if my reading was correct).
> 
> Well, if a headache is the worse thing I have going, then I am a lucky one  Have a great day Pappy!! Denise



Thank you Seabreeze, I will check it now Denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2014)

My father in law had a major stroke which paralyzed half of his body, that when we moved him into our home and cared for him there.  He also had Aphasia, I never did know that migraines could have that symptom, must be very concerning.  My mother was the opposite of me, you would never see her cry.  But I remember one time when I was young, and she was menopausal and having a migraine, that she was lying in her darkened bedroom, tears streaming from her eyes.  I knew she was really suffering, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok, just got their voicemail, but left a message.  They are located in Bend, Oregon, too far to commute, and I can't move there. But, I asked if they would give me a call as I wanted to find out if they had business in the Roseburg area.  I am sure Roseburg has something like them, but I will research that today.  Their list of tasks fit "exactly" what I can do!!  I am hoping ty again Seabreeze.  I've talked to about 4 agencies in the last few months, but they all wanted me to be able to lift 50 lbs.  I may be able to do that, but it's not smart for me, so I'm not going to.  I'd rather live in a shelter than injure what is left of me.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2014)

When I was little I cried, but after having them for so many years, it's just nothing I get way upset about it.  Yes it hurts, but I found if I remain as calm as possible it's better for me.  I can understand her crying, I use to freak completely, I hated trying to explain to people something they could not understand.

I appreciate everyone's concern.  I am putting it out of my mind now though, thanks again Denise


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 24, 2014)

I gave up on men 15 years ago. The only ones I ever fell for were the ones who ended up dropping me and marrying the next. The others thought even buying a cup of coffee in a paper cup gave them the right to take me to bed.  Fooey on them all.  I've been on my own for most of my life and I'm happy with who I have become. With my caring for my demented mother, a man in my life would most probably serve to complicate my life, although surprisingly might have been able to help me too.  I'm 67, widowed at the age of 23 and never had the chance to remarry.  I accepted the fact that if I wasn't married by the time I was 46, I probably wouldn't be. As I said I'm happy and content with myself.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 24, 2014)

I remarried at 49; never meaning to do it again. He died when I was 54; that took a long time to get over; now I am 61; and nobody will get me into bed with coffee in a paper cup!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 24, 2014)

LogicsHere said:


> I gave up on men 15 years ago. The only ones I ever fell for were the ones who ended up dropping me and marrying the next. The others thought even buying a cup of coffee in a paper cup gave them the right to take me to bed.  Fooey on them all.  I've been on my own for most of my life and I'm happy with who I have become. With my caring for my demented mother, a man in my life would most probably serve to complicate my life, although surprisingly might have been able to help me too.  I'm 67, widowed at the age of 23 and never had the chance to remarry.  I accepted the fact that if I wasn't married by the time I was 46, I probably wouldn't be. As I said I'm happy and content with myself.



I think I am more content then I realize, that's why no one is really getting my attention.  I would be giving up a lot if I had a man in my life after 18 years, so yeah, I am probably set for the duration.  Bottom line, to each his/her own, whatever is comfy and makes you most content


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 24, 2014)

Don't want to go on a new date
Don't want to go on eHarmony
Don't want to go on Match.com
Don't want to die on ChristianMingle ... 
Just let me go naturally

(apologies to 3 Dog Night)

​


----------



## Amethyst1 (Feb 24, 2014)

I am older than you and single and no longer looking for dates. I don't expect sparks and even when there were sparks, they did not last long enough to start
a big fire or else the fire went out. Keep your expectations low as I do. It is not impossible but I find that the older I get, the likelihood decreases, past the point of diminishing returns. If this sounds discouraging, so be it. False optimism  or wishful thinking is much worse. AT least you had a few dates anyway.
     You could try PlentyOf Fish online dating (free) but folks there tend to be deceptive and photos are old. Depends where you live.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2014)

If I was single and looking for companionship, I'd be wary about using online dating services.  But if I found someone that was nice on a small forum like this, I would consider getting together with them for lunch or dinner somewhere, if they were close enough and it was convenient.  I agree with Amethyst that many on those dating sites are deceptive, both men and women.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 24, 2014)

NWL, we have a Senior Center here, and one of the things they do is kind of a referral service for people who are looking for some kind of work, and people who need help. I was going to look for people who needed a ride to do grocery (or other) shopping, or just needed a person to go and do it for them, before i moved away last year.
I don't know if your Senior Center has something like that, but it is at least a place you could check out.

Also, for your headaches, DMSO is supposed to help stop a headache. Not sure if it works with a migraine, but it is good for many other things, and is certainly worth trying. I keep a roll-on container, and also a little spray bottle with some in it, and use it for all kinds of aches and pains. It will flat stop a toothache dead in it tracks, when you put some on the painful tooth with a Q-tip.

http://www.sott.net/article/228453-DMSO-The-Real-Miracle-Solution


----------



## Gael (Feb 25, 2014)

Sounds like you're just lonely. And who says that at 61 your days for any sort of romantic relationship is over? Seen too many people older then yourself find happiness later in life for that to be accurate.

At 61 the job market is not exactly seeking you but it all depends on just what you want to do and the area you're searching in. Frankly, I think you should get involved in volunteer work which would take you out of yourself. That would be easier to obtain then a job or a man for that matter. And in the process you could actually find some happiness and meet some people who may enrich your life.


----------



## Bee (Feb 25, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> now I am 61; and nobody will get me into bed with coffee in a paper cup!



Oh! I don't know I am 71 and just recently I was on holiday in Belgium and twice in two days I nearly pulled..........................problem was, my son was with me each time.:sobad:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 25, 2014)

Bee said:


> Oh! I don't know I am 71 and just recently I was on holiday in Belgium and twice in two days I nearly pulled..........................problem was, my son was with me each time.:sobad:



Love it, Bee; keep going.....and maybe lose the son!


----------



## Bee (Feb 25, 2014)

Nah! I will have to compromise so I can have both.:bigwink:

plus the fact it is my son's home I stay in whilst in Belgium.:lofl:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 25, 2014)

see your point.......fun though?!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2014)

61? *61?!?!* Geeze, that's over the _hill_! 

Now ME, on the other hand - gonna be 56 in a few days and still rocketing along on all 12 cylinders! 

My wise old martial arts teacher told me something early in my training that might have some relevance here ... he said that if I didn't learn to become comfortable and happy with myself, I'd never find it with somebody else.


----------



## Ina (Feb 25, 2014)

Phil, I've always wondered, just where are those 12 cylinders anyway? I think mine need a tune up. :bigwink:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 25, 2014)

Ina said:


> Phil, I've always wondered, just where are those 12 cylinders anyway? I think mine need a tune up. :bigwink:



Um ... I think I'm a rear-engined model ... at least, that's where the exhaust pipes seem to be ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2014)

Gael said:


> Sounds like you're just lonely. And who says that at 61 your days for any sort of romantic relationship is over? Seen too many people older then yourself find happiness later in life for that to be accurate.
> 
> At 61 the job market is not exactly seeking you but it all depends on just what you want to do and the area you're searching in. Frankly, I think you should get involved in volunteer work which would take you out of yourself. That would be easier to obtain then a job or a man for that matter. And in the process you could actually find some happiness and meet some people who may enrich your life.



I can't do work I'm not payed for because I haven't the money for gas.  Otherwise I would at least be at our local hospital, which I went through the orientation at one time because I thought I might be able to make the 10 mile trip to just keep busy.  After that, it was a new battery in my truck instead. etc. etc. etc.

Today I am hoping to speak to the local person in charge of a company that sends folks to homes to do the non-medical (and no lifting) Helping yes, but nothing I don't do in every-day housekeeping etc.  Thank you for your input, Denise


----------



## Gael (Feb 25, 2014)

nwlady said:


> I can't do work I'm not payed for because I haven't the money for gas.  Otherwise I would at least be at our local hospital, which I went through the orientation at one time because I thought I might be able to make the 10 mile trip to just keep busy.  After that, it was a new battery in my truck instead. etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Today I am hoping to speak to the local person in charge of a company that sends folks to homes to do the non-medical (and no lifting) Helping yes, but nothing I don't do in every-day housekeeping etc.  Thank you for your input, Denise



Sounds like your location works against you there, unfortunately. The charity I volunteer for here in the UK pays for taxis to take us if we can't supply our own transport. Obviously, that's not the case for you. Pooey.

But hope that enquiry into going to help in homes will prove fruitful. It would really be good for you would have some financial help and also work that involves helping human beings will be good for your soul I think. All the best, Denise. Something will happen eventually for you I'm sure. All is in motion in the universe.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2014)

Gael said:


> Sounds like your location works against you there, unfortunately. The charity I volunteer for here in the UK pays for taxis to take us if we can't supply our own transport. Obviously, that's not the case for you. Pooey.
> 
> But hope that enquiry into going to help in homes will prove fruitful. It would really be good for you would have some financial help and also work that involves helping human beings will be good for your soul I think. All the best, Denise. Something will happen eventually for you I'm sure. All is in motion in the universe.



The ride thing is something I will check into, never heard of it, doesn't mean it's not available  Thing is, while I'm working for free, that job I need isn't getting "got" LOL  I would like to work as long as I can.  I can't sit around, I don't golf, and I don't have the money to travel.  And most of all, I need to keep busy  I do appreciate your help.  I love the UK (in pics and movies) and would love to go there one day  My dad was Welsh, and my mom was French.  What a combo hey


----------



## Gael (Feb 25, 2014)

nwlady said:


> The ride thing is something I will check into, never heard of it, doesn't mean it's not available  Thing is, while I'm working for free, that job I need isn't getting "got" LOL  I would like to work as long as I can.  I can't sit around, I don't golf, and I don't have the money to travel.  And most of all, I need to keep busy  I do appreciate your help.  I love the UK (in pics and movies) and would love to go there one day  My dad was Welsh, and my mom was French.  What a combo hey



Well, I sort of doubt that they'd supply you with transport there in the US for charity work. They might reimburse you though, this particular charity that I volunteer for does. We submit a mileage form. But I have a gut feeling it might not be the same there in the US even though gasoline is cheaper then petrol is here.

I'd venture to say though that if you can get volunteer work to do that it would be very beneficial for your overall wellbeing. I sense that your deepest challenge is emotional not financial though of course I can't be sure. 

Great combo; Welsh and French! I love the Welsh; their accent, the land...and need to get to Wales some fine day!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 25, 2014)

Here is something that might help you while you are searching for a full-time position somewhere. This lady has a website called Workers Onboard, and she lists different work from home jobs that people can do to earn money from home. This is probably not going to replace a regular job, although some of the jobs she talks about could actually be done as a full-time thing;  however, it would give you some extra cash to put gas in the car while you are out there putting in applications.
I also do surveys, and other online jobs that pay either in paypal or with gift cards, such as amazon or iTunes cards.
Here is one of her videos, and if you look on youtube she has a good variety of subjects on there, as well as on her main website, workersonboard.com .

http://youtu.be/m3tmNvwEJQQ


----------



## Gael (Feb 25, 2014)

Ina said:


> nwlady, Just try it, you might have fun, and maybe meet someone.



You're right but I think it's a question of leading the horse to water.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2014)

I applied to be a volunteer bra fitter - they told me at the store that there IS no such position.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 27, 2014)

well it's never good to go job-hunting with a buddy, so drop the dummy, and try again.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 27, 2014)

Is THAT what it was? 

I thought they were just unhappy with my sweaty, shaking hands ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 27, 2014)

dump the dummy that isn't nervous


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 27, 2014)




----------

